# Pineapple Upside down cake.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is what‘s for dessert..
For athe Pineapple Upside Down Cake…I used my 10” cast iron skillet.
The recipe said to bake for 55 - 60 minutes…I checked it at 40
minutes and it was done…served it Italian Style with expresso coffee, 
a lemon twist and Sambuca. 😍
Here’s the recipe that I used.









Pineapple Upside-Down Cake


Pineapple upside-down cake is a cake turned upside down to reveal a gorgeous presentation. It's a soft buttermilk cake baked on top of sweet-juicy caramelized pineapples.




www.littlesweetbaker.com


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Two Knots said:


> Is what‘s for dessert..
> For athe Pineapple Upside Down Cake…I used my 10” cast iron skillet.
> The recipe said to bake for 55 - 60 minutes…I checked it at 40
> minutes and it was done…served it Italian Style with expresso coffee,
> ...


I can't remember the last time I had a proper cast iron cooked pineapple upside-down cake.

Mom used to make it 4-5 times a year, always one of my favorites.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it’s the only way to make ‘em…I usually, use my 12” but, it’s a two man operation to flip it!, and we still struggle. This time i used my 10” it is very light in comparison. I can flip it by myself.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good but I'm a person that doesn't want any alcoholic drink with food. Unsweetened ice tea at the best or just nothing. Coffee with breakfast or again nothing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What are you talking about the Sambuca?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Sounds good but I'm a person that doesn't want any alcoholic drink with food. Unsweetened ice tea at the best or just nothing. Coffee with breakfast or again nothing.


I haven't had one dinner in 40 years that did not include a cold beer. I think the only time I didn't have a beer with dinner I was in the hospital.
Cold beer and food are a very good match. I used to have a beer with lunch once I retired. But now I have a Coke on ice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I haven't had one dinner in 40 years that did not include a cold beer. I think the only time I didn't have a beer with dinner I was in the hospital.
> Cold beer and food are a very good match. I used to have a beer with lunch once I retired. But now I have a Coke on ice.


My guy agrees with you, although he mostly has a glass of red wine every night with dinner.
Sometimes I have a little wine too, only I put a splash of diet Pepsi in it…
Is that weird, diet pepsi and wine? But, it tastes good. 😊


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess it may be a habit having a beer with dinner. But its not an addiction like some might believe.
I once worked with a guy that was a dues paying member at a big protestant based baptist church in SC that though any alcohol was the devils work. That those that drank were all drunks and alcoholics.

Well he accompanied me on a business trip to Brazil. I liked him and we worked very well together. While on this trip he witnessed a lot of drinking and partying. 
When we returned home he told me he learned something on that trip. He told me he learned people can drink and not get into fights or beat up their wives or friends. He told me he was surprised that no one even seemed drunk. He told me he learned that drinking did not change anyone's behavior in a negative way. In fact he mentioned how he enjoyed everyone while expecting terrible things to happen. He got a new perspective and I hope he has had other opportunities to learn there is more to life than whats taught in his church.
I don't know why this story came to mind.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> My guy agrees with you, although he mostly has a glass of red wine every night with dinner.
> Sometimes I have a little wine too, only I put a splash of diet Pepsi in it…
> Is that weird, diet pepsi and wine? But, it tastes good. 😊


Are you kin to Laverne DeFazio? You know Laverne and Shirley, Laverne drinks milk and Pepsi.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Milk and pepsi sounds awful!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Twice as awful as either alone.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Are you kin to Laverne DeFazio? You know Laverne and Shirley, Laverne drinks milk and Pepsi.


I tried that. It was good. Reminded me of a float. Just never got in habit of drinking it.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Just saw this in the recommendations. PUC is one of my favorite cakes and it looks incredible. You certainly know how to enjoy life!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Rocky. 💕


----------

